# Feeding hens and pullets



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have six pullets and 5 hens. The hens want to eat the starter and the pullets want to eat the layer. Layer's not good for them because of the extra calcium right? It doesn't seem like there's any way to keep it all separated. The pullets run with the hens now. Any thoughts?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Depends on how old the pullets are? Once the chicks are fully feathered they move in with the adults here.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been feeding the layer feed and have flock raiser on hand. I try to feed the younger ones in a seperate pen but thats no feasible for everyone. Sorry not much help.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would read the label and check for calcium, my layer feed does not have calcium added and I have to add it separate.

I also wouldn't worry about it, hens seem to know what they need.


----------

